# Kalamazoo River Outting???



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Just going to throw this out there and see if there's any interest in a steelhead outting this spring on the Kalamazoo. If there's some intrest start throwing dates out, I was thinking mid-March. 

We could even make it a tournament of sorts to keep things interesting.

Who's up for it?

Mitch


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

March 13th sounds good to me. How would this tournament go? Where would we be meeting?
Count me in for this weekend. If it is any other in march I cannot go(other river tourneys). If you do decide on other weekends in march I understand.


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Great idea Mitch!

I am in, the 13th works for me too.

Rick


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Sounds good to me. Where would we launch?


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Sounds good to me to, just let me know where we will meet.

Caznik


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Would be great if i'm back in Michigan by then...haha...


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Sounds good to me, depending on the weekend. If it's all boat fishing, I'd be looking for a ride, so I won't cast a vote for any particular date.

Butch


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Sounds good to me also Mitch..... whatever date works, 13th is as good as any.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I was thinking the 13th too, that's what we'll call it for now. If we end up with more people than room on boats I know some spots from shore that are pretty good, also the peir should be good by then if anyone wants to make the hike.

Let's hear some input on where to meet up and launch, the dam has a large parking lot that might work for the weigh-in. Those with boats could also launch at Saugatuck, New Richmond, M89, or below the dam. 

Any good ideas on how to setup a tourney, Caz, I know you've put a few of them together please share what works best. Doesn't need to be anything spectacular just for some bragging rights and a chance to defend your title next year perhaps. 

Looks like we've got enough already to have a good time, I'm sure more will join in.

Mitch


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

The A dam has alot of anglers there in march, so the lot could be full, But I will probably fish up there anyways. The New Richmond site is nice too, but only 1/4 of the parking of A Dam. There is also a low bridge across at new richmond because they are working on the new bridge upstream from the launch so You can't get past it upstream,I don't know when they are gonna be done with the construction there.

I would suggest you make it an individual tourney....angler weighs his or her fish, biggest catch gets the money/bragging rights. Might wanna have a prize for the single biggest steely/Brown.

If you do it as teams, I would still limit it to the 3 biggest fish per team.
Everyone throw 5-10 bucks into the hat. It would be nice to hold the after fishing part somewhere besides the Dam, but centrally located to suite anglers from A dam to Saugatuck.


----------



## No Threat (Nov 28, 2001)

The 13th would work fine for me. As far as the weigh-in goes, we can do it at my house. Its 6 miles from the dam and New Richmond. We can cook out and have a few beers . Actually we can cook out and have alot of beers.



As far as tourney rules go, it dosn't matter much to me. I'm in it for the fun 

Jeff


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

BINGO!!! I was having a hard time coming up with a good meeting place. Sounds good as long as everyone else is good with it.

Thanks for the offer, I got dibs on the couch!!! (Just kidding )

Mitch


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

im in mitch as long as i can fish with you. i mean afterall you have gotten me my first steel. lol should be fun and hopefully i can get some more fish. u guys are getting me hooked on this river fishing stuff. lol


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ok... I'm in!!

Ummm... do I smell a "Gilligan's Island"... Part II? 

Who's going to bring the camcorder?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Thanks Jeff , that sounds great! I guess when the time grows near, we can get maps together.Probably should do it by PM though. You never know about those internet freaks!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

March 13 looking good for me if I'm not down in Indiana slaying cohos and browns that weekend. I'll know better as the time draws nearer.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Jeff, way to go dude.Looks like you're gonna host an event at your house. Is the mrs. gonna be ok with this?Sure is nice of you to offer. I am looking forward to it.I think the timing will be perfect...steelies and suckers by the tons!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Yeah, I thought the same thing. You sure you wanna go through with this, we've got quite a montley crew set up so far. I think you're right Spanky, our timing is going to be about as perfect as it could be.

Very generous offer indeed, thanks Jeff.

Mitch


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

The outing's still a month away but maybe it's a good time to start sounding off about rides. If you're looking for a ride, or looking for a crew. 

Also, did we want to meet before fishing or just meet up afterwards, I'm guessing people are going to want to launch at different places.

Mitch


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm in!!!!

I have it set up so that the next time I'm home is for the Zoo outing. I'll be bringing my boat as well. 

I will need directions to where i"m going. So if somebody wants to PM them to me that would be great.

-Jim a.k.a Sixshooter


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

To anyone that needs directions,

PM me and let me know what direction you'll be coming from and what major highway you'll be taking and I'll try to get some directions together to the launch you want to use. I'm assuming most will be launching at the dam or M-89.

Spanky may be able to help those of you coming from the south (if that's Ok with him) as I could get you there but it might not be the most direct.

Sixshooter, sorry pal, you're out of luck. I have no idea how to get there from Buffalo!!!! 

Mitch


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Well see I take the 290 to the 190 that turns into the 405 then I take the 403 to the 401 to the 402 which turns into I-69/94 at the bluewater bridge then to I-96 to Grand Rapids.

But once i'm in Grand Rapids where the hell do I go?

Major Highways are I-96, US-131, and I-196

Give me some thoughts...PM me if you wish Mitch...That would be fine you smart ass....


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

> But once i'm in Grand Rapids where the hell do I go?


Hmmm. Now *there's* a question that begs to be answered!


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm just going to find you Ken and follow you down there...haha...

I'm bringing my river stuff back to NY with me next time though...


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm game for another outing. The St. Joe one was to short. (3 days is not enuff time to fish.)

I can fish Sat. and possibly Sun. but can a get on someone boat? 

Adjusted3 is going to be out-of-town so I can not fish with him. If it is going to be a problem I can dig my boat out of storage and get it set up for fishing the river.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Steve,

I know Caz expressed some interest earlier but I don't know if he is still interested or not?

If he isn't interested in fishing I will have a spot open.

But I won't know until I hear from Caz.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

When is this outing and how much is it? I am interrested in going with you little brother so I can show you how to river fish. lol
If you like we can meet at a certain time by the off ramp on 131. Its the Hastings and Bradly exit. There to the south west corner there is parking. Then you can pick me up buddy. I can show you the rest of the way.....................Caznik


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Caz this is March 13th which is two weeks from today.

I don't believe it is a tourney just an outing???

But I could be wrong on that one...

Anyway...

Sounds good about meeting you at a park and ride.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Sixshooter,
Give me a call soon you get home for this fishing outing. You have my #.

Laets show Spanky whos the champs.........CAZNIK


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

We can scrap the tourney idea if you guys want. I was thinking 5-10 bucks a person, half of pot goes to big fish, half goes to most weight total catch (3 fish limit). I really don't care what we do, even though I was already trying to decide what I was going to spend my winnings on!!! 

I'm thinking launch when and wherever you want and pack it up at 1 or 2 in the afternoon. No Threat has invited us over to his place for a cookout and some pops afterwards. 

It's only two weeks away so we should probably try to figure out what we're going to do for food. 

Mitch


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Tourney is fine with me Mitch.

I just handn't seen or missed the thread that put down prices and what not...

Whatever it is you would like to do lets do it...You are the one putting on this excursion...hehe...

Can't Wait...


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

It's kinda tough because we're not meeting up before fishing so I guess we'll have to go on the honor system and everyone pay before weigh-in. Anyone have a scale we could use? If we can't scrounge up a scale I guess I'll just have to eyeball them!! 

$5 a person due and weigh-in
Half of pot goes to biggest single fish
Half of pot goes to biggest catch (total weight 3 fish limit)

Any objections?

Checked out the river this weekend and it's clear from top to bottom. 

Mitch


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I have a good digital scale on board at all times! I would sugest the honor system, with everyone keeping the fish/coolers closed until we get ready for weigh-in. This could be alot of fun, and whats 5 bucks. I
think the timing on this event is gonna be perfect!

Stein, are you in or what? I know Don is gonna make it this time!


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

This format sounds good to me. The fishing should be good by then.

Are we going to use marine radios, or just bring 2-way radios?


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

I have a scale to if you want to use mine.

Caznik


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

It really doesn't matter which scale we use, we just need to use the same one for all fish.

Our timing should be great as long as the river doesn't turn to chocolate milk on us.

Mitch


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Count me in on this one...I'd like to join a crew if there's any open seats....bank fishing will be tight.

Marc


----------

